# Do pigeons make good pets??



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello,
I'm thinking about getting into pigeons,but I have some concerns.
I've been told that pigeon poop can make a person sick.Is this true? If I was to get a pigeon,would this be something to worry about??
Pet wise how do they compare to normal pet birds? Are they like finches and can't be interacted with?? or can they?
Also I've been reading up on their lofts and stuff. I was wondering if I could see a pic of one someone has made.
Also, I know there are different types of pigeons. Is there a website that shows the name and gives a picture of the pigeon?
Any replys would be great!
Thanks,
hilly


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Hilly and welcome to pigeons.com

Thank you for your interest in pigeons.

Don't believe everything you hear, the only way pigeon poop can make you sick is if you ate it, like any poop. Sorry about the bluntness...

Here is a link on the real facts of pigeon diseases.
click on the rock dove option, and then click on diseases...

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org

Also there are a lot of us here who have pet pigeons, and will respond to your thread, just hold on....

See my avatar? That is my pet pigeon, Skye. Here he is eating peanuts. He loves to sit on my shoulder and ride around there as I walk, and he is very smart.

You can also go into the Pet bird forum and find alot more there about our pet pigeons and other birds. Or try a search about pet pigeons and see what you come up with.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Hilly and a big welcome to Pigeon.com. You'll find this is a super forum with really nice folks on it.

Pigeons are absolutely the best! They are loving, cantankerous, mischievous, funny and can be demanding. As to disease, they are no more dangerous to your health than a dog or cat, or any other animal/bird. You just make sure to wash your hands after handling them or their cages, just as you would when handling dogs/cats - just ordinary hygiene. We've been in love with pigeons for 12 years - they are addictive.

If you want to see pictures, just "google" pigeons and you'll find a number of web sites, but this forum is the best place to see different pigeons. Read the threads and check out the pictures. You'll also find discussions on lofts, cages etc. by using the Search.

Try em' and you'll love them too.


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

Pigeons make great pets. I have been growing bonds with each and every one of my birds. Pigeons do grow bonds with you. I find it that they grow bonds with you better when they are yougn and you raise them that when you start them at an adult. You can tame a wild squab but cannot ever take the wild out of a full grown adult.
It doesn't matter whether your bird is a Fan tail or a pigeon you found out on the streets. All pigeons have their own attitude and personality whether people think they don't.
When I walk into my coop every morning I never feel alone. You begin to feel their feelings and think their thoughts. There is nothign better than having one of you birds fly onto your shoulder just to give you a hello and let you know they will always love you or that they will share their trust with you. I dont see the difference between a dog and a pigeon. A pigeon can share the same love that a dog can in every way.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello Hilly and welcome to PigeonTalk. 

As other members have already stated, pigeons are wonderful pets. I have one that enjoys following me around the yard when I am doing my outdoor chores and will take atvantage of a bike riding opportunity when given to him.

One of our Pigeon members named Alaska has a pigeon picture site called PigeonPix and here is the link to the site. Check it out and enjoy!

http://www.pixalbums.net/pigeon


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Pigeons are bird like pets if you make them that way. They tame easy to poeple. Yes when droppings are dry and you have a stired dust of pigeon dust times dropping dust you can get sick. Cleaning the loft is a plus. And a dust mask while cleaning is good. Now just a bird or 2 its no problem. Good venalation is best.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you all for the replies and the links.I plan on doing alot more research before I decide to get one.I do have one more question though. We have an old poll barn....would making the pigeons home/loft in it be ok??? I do live in town,so there's alot of cats,dogs,and such.I think the old poll barn would be safer,than if the loft was just outside.I'd love to know everyone's thoughts on this!


----------



## Danielle Chase (Jun 26, 2002)

Hi Hilly
Welcome to pigeons.com! This sight is wonderful - the members are very warm and caring people. And pigeons are excellent pets. They're kind of messy but what pet ain't??? I have had pigeons most of my life - two of them were long term - Pidgey lived 9 years and Eggbert lived 13 years. He just died a month ago and we miss him terribly. He was a much loved member of our family. We always kept our birds in the house. Eggbert had a recycled Pound Puppy doghouse that he used for his own house and he also loved stuffed animals. He had a little stuffed penguin that he adored - he preened it alot. When we buried Eggbert we put the penguin in with him. We plan on getting another pidge probably next spring or summer.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Hillybean,

And welcome to PT. Yup they make good pets, and the bonding is determined by the bird and the human involved. About your poll barn, maybe you could tell us a bit about the construction of it so that if modifications were necessary, some could be suggested to you. What are it's approximate dimmensions, type of flooring, windows/doors. Sounds like you already have your future pijies best interest at heart 

fp


----------

